# RBH Pack



## RGR275 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey guys, I just launched my first Kickstarter project. Its basically a small chest pouch that you can wear while your out running. I initially made it so I can carry my gun with my without screaming that I was carrying. Check it out and let me know what you think.  I normally carry a small keltec off duty but it will also fit my glock 23 just fine if your wondering about what size it can hold if you want to use it to carry a gun.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/162668294/rbh-pack?ref=sidebar


----------



## Muppet (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmm. Pretty cool bro. I think that can maybe work as a urban search and rescue harness for what I do. There are a fuck load of products on the market, all big as shit but when I crawl in a void, hole, trench, I need streamlined. Looks good.

F.M.


----------



## RGR275 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah I hear you there. I wanted something small, lightweight and just big enough to carry what I need. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Muppet (Mar 31, 2014)

RGR275 said:


> Yeah I hear you there. I wanted something small, lightweight and just big enough to carry what I need. Thanks for the interest!



About a year ago, I was looking an a Conterra chest rig but the size of it turned me off. I was issued a chest rig for the USAR team, a big P.O.S and when crawling through a small shored up void, the thing ripped to shit. I like how close it sits to the chest wall. Hell, most of my time is spent on my chest / belly in a void. I don't need to carry 3 liters of IV fluid and a fuck load of stuff. This would force me to scale down to "what I absolutely need"...

F.M.


----------



## RGR275 (Mar 31, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> About a year ago, I was looking an a Conterra chest rig but the size of it turned me off. I was issued a chest rig for the USAR team, a big P.O.S and when crawling through a small shored up void, the thing ripped to shit. I like how close it sits to the chest wall. Hell, most of my time is spent on my chest / belly in a void. I don't need to carry 3 liters of IV fluid and a fuck load of stuff. This would force me to scale down to "what I absolutely need"...
> 
> F.M.


Yeah that's the plan!


----------



## Muppet (Mar 31, 2014)

I hope this all works out for you bro. Maybe soon I'll get one.

F.M.


----------



## RGR275 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks bro, I appreciate it!


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2014)

Moved to Kit and Gear.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 31, 2014)

No worries. I would rather buy from a vet / veteran owned business than some large business that out sources or makes shit over seas all together for the sake of saving money. I would rather spend a couple extra dollars on an American made product that will last...

F.M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2014)

This is EXACTLY what I am looking for while on my long bike rides when I do triathlon training.  I hate carrying off body, and this would be perfect for my iPhone, wallet, and .40 Shield.
Traveling for work this week, but you can count on my $50 commitment to your Kickstart account next week.  Also linking it to a few websites, Twitter and Facebook.  

This needs to be successful!!!


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like I will be jogging around this summer with the RBH pack and shirt on. 
Good luck reaching your goal!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a nice piece of kit.....


----------



## JBS (Apr 1, 2014)

Is it modular?


----------



## goon175 (Apr 1, 2014)

I shared it on the Blackside Concepts page, hopefully it helps drive some traffic for you


----------



## AWP (Apr 1, 2014)

Like Hill People Gear but with a lower price point?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Like Hill People Gear but with a lower price point?



I was thinking the same thing, but it seems like the one by @RGR275  is flatter and less bulky.  I'd actually prefer it over Hill People, which reminds me of more of a fanny-pack across the chest.  (If we are talking about the same pack http://www.hillpeoplegear.com/Products/InDetail/KitBags/tabid/922/Default.aspx)


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 1, 2014)

How do you secure the weapon? So it is not sliding around in the compartment. What colors do you offer?


----------



## RGR275 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey everyone thanks for all the great feedback and help! I'll try and answer some of your questions. The Hill People Gear pack is larger and although I'm sure it works just fine I'd rather have something less bulky with separate compartments.

My design is meant to be as minimal and less intrusive as possible if that makes sense. I didn't want some large pack on my chest flapping around with 10 pounds in it. As far as securing your weapons, its only an inch thick so with the pull of the chest straps it will keep it tight against your chest and still allow you to get it out if you need to. Also there are elastic bands sewn inside that can secure your weapon as well. The shoulder straps can also be removed and you can wear it in fanny pack style also.

This is a Glock 23 in the pack. Notice how the Velcro between the cell phone pouch and main pouch can be removed to allow this size firearm to fit in there. Its also great because no one would expect this to come out of it. The Glock 23 is the largest you'll be able to fit in it, it fits very snug and secure.






Here is a KelTec 32 to give everyone and idea of how its set up. This is what I normally carry while I'm running around.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 1, 2014)

Glock 26?  Looks like a Glock 19, or other mid-size.  Just asking to get an idea of the size. Like the design!


----------



## RGR275 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dude good catch, yeah its my Glock 23 not the 26! Good looking out


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks good for a DS1 sample.

Is your goal ease of carry or discretion?


----------



## RGR275 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> Looks good for a DS1 sample.
> 
> Is your goal ease of carry or discretion?



I tried to find balance for both of those as best I could. There's no reason to carry a gun that you can't get to and open carry will just cause unwanted attention. I can get it out quick enough and by the looks of it not a lot of people would really expect a gun to be in a pack like this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2014)

Bump for a great product...I really want this made!!!


----------



## RGR275 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Bump for a great product...I really want this made!!!



Thanks Ooh-Rah1069, I'm hoping the project starts picking up too!


----------



## LogDog0402 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice design.  I think you should make a new video where you are talking and demonstrating the RBH pack.  Give it a more personal touch by explaining the how and why you came up with the RBH in the first place.  I know you explain it in the text but people want to be told why they need to support your product in a video.  Just my 2 cents but I think a solid video could make a world of difference in marketing the campaign.  Offer some bigger stretch goals too.  You never know if someone wants to drop a big chunk a money in your lap because they believe in your product.  Good luck.


----------



## RGR275 (Apr 11, 2014)

LogDog0402 said:


> Nice design.  I think you should make a new video where you are talking and demonstrating the RBH pack.  Give it a more personal touch by explaining the how and why you came up with the RBH in the first place.  I know you explain it in the text but people want to be told why they need to support your product in a video.  Just my 2 cents but I think a solid video could make a world of difference in marketing the campaign.  Offer some bigger stretch goals too.  You never know if someone wants to drop a big chunk a money in your lap because they believe in your product.  Good luck.


Thanks for the advice!
Any other ideas for a stretch goal? I was thinking of offering additional colors as a stretch goal


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 11, 2014)

RGR275 said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> Any other ideas for a stretch goal? I was thinking of offering additional colors as a stretch goal


That s really not an option. I will not buy it unless it comes in diff colors and I don't mean diff camo styles. I have wanted a chest rig for years. Colors have held me back. Black is not an option it SCREAMS GUN. It is like a fanny pack....screams gun......yellow, blue, red.  Yellow with a pair of ear buds coming out of it, I am a health fanatic riding his bike or running down the road. Black bag says diff.


----------



## AWP (Apr 11, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> That s really not an option. I will not buy it unless it comes in diff colors and I don't mean diff camo styles. I have wanted a chest rig for years. Colors have held me back. Black is not an option it SCREAMS GUN. It is like a fanny pack....screams gun......yellow, blue, red.  Yellow with a pair of ear buds coming out of it, I am a health fanatic riding his bike or running down the road. Black bag says diff.


 
Bingo. I see too many gear companies making "low profile" gear...and it is more-or-less nothing more than going from multicam to black. Or it has 4 rows of PALS webbing on the outside. Break up the design with some color, a gray reflective strip like one found on running shoes, solid non-military colors...something. Dark gray is alright, but camo, black, and earth tones stick out like a sore thumb when you're surrounded by soccer moms and suburbanites. Light gray pouch and webbing with some yellow and a reflective strip doesn't scream gun...it matches a boatload of runnign shoes. Besides, if you wanted to market this to volunteer SAR groups or hikers as a emergency-type pouch, solid bright yellow or day-glo orange.

It is a great design, but minor tweaks would give it some versatility and change its "presentation" for lack of a better word.

My unsolicited $.02.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great advice above, and would greatly expand the market for this product.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 1, 2014)

Disappointed to see this did not take off. I really wanted one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone have experience with this product from Hill People?  I'd like to use with my Shield on long rides (bicycle).  Still bitter the product in the OP did not get made!

http://www.hillpeoplegear.com/Products/tabid/762/CategoryID/1/ProductID/6/Default.aspx


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone have experience with this product from Hill People?  I'd like to use with my Shield on long rides (bicycle).  Still bitter the product in the OP did not get made!
> 
> http://www.hillpeoplegear.com/Products/tabid/762/CategoryID/1/ProductID/6/Default.aspx


do not like it. Have one to small. G30, wallet and phone won't even fit. I use the one Mac made me, it is bigger and it does not scream I have a fucking gun


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> do not like it. Have one to small. G30, wallet and phone won't even fit. I use the one Mac made me, it is bigger and it does not scream I have a fucking gun



Who is this Mac and how does one get in touch with him?


----------



## Centermass (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Who is this Mac and how does one get in touch with him?



Just make a post about how Kiwi's are gay, and can't hold their liquor. In the event more than one shows up, ask for the "Stitch Bitch"


----------



## Centermass (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Who is this Mac and how does one get in touch with him?



Bit of a chest rig


----------



## Muppet (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Who is this Mac and how does one get in touch with him?



Mac made me a solid cobra buckle rigger belt I wear for work. I fucking love it...

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2015)

Well I settled with Hill People - 

Bought "this" - specifically for biking and hiking - Drives me crazy that I cannot find something of similar quality, but not in a tactical color that screams GUN!  I took the advice above from @Freefalling and put reflective tape (yellow and green) thru the loops so it looks more like "Jogger" or fitness dude - 

Also sent Mac a P.M. - 

On a side note, I am really surprised that REI does not carry something like this - it would seem a natural -


----------

